# Phoenix Suns @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- Although they have won five of their last six games, the Philadelphia 76ers would feel much better if Allen Iverson could play.
> 
> The 76ers are hoping Iverson will able to come back from a sprained left ankle Tuesday when they host the Phoenix Suns in their 100th all-time meeting.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Here come the stats once again:











```
[b]Phoenix Suns[/b]
[b]Record:[/b] 	28 - 16 (.636)
[b]Standings:[/b] 	First, Pacific
[b]At Home:[/b] 	16 - 7
[b]At Road:[/b] 	12 - 9
[b]Streak:[/b] 	L 1

[b]Season[/b]  
[b]PPG:[/b] 	106.3 	[b]Opp PPG:[/b] 	100.8
[b]FG%:[/b] 	.470 	[b]Opp FG%:[/b] 	.440
[b]RPG:[/b] 	42.7 	[b]Opp RPG:[/b] 	46.9

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Marion, S 	44 	21.5 	11.9 	1.7
Nash, S 	44 	19.3 	4.5 	11.4
Bell, R 	43 	14.2 	3.3 	2.3
Barbosa, L 	20 	13.0 	2.6 	2.4
Diaw, B 	44 	11.8 	6.4 	5.8
```











```
[b]Philadelphia 76ers[/b]
[b]Record:[/b] 	23 - 21 (.523)
[b]Standings:[/b] 	Second, Atlantic
[b]At Home:[/b] 	15 - 8
[b]At Road:[/b] 	8 - 13
[b]Streak:[/b] 	W 2

[b]Season[/b]  
[b]PPG:[/b] 	101.1 	[b]Opp PPG:[/b] 	101.3
[b]FG%:[/b] 	.457 	[b]Opp FG%:[/b] 	.459
[b]RPG:[/b] 	41.8 	[b]Opp RPG:[/b] 	43.1

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Iverson, A 	42 	33.6 	3.4 	7.5
Webber, C 	42 	19.6 	9.9 	3.1
Iguodala, A 	44 	12.0 	5.9 	2.6
Korver, K 	44 	11.4 	3.8 	2.4
Dalembert, S 	31 	9.3 	10.1 	0.5
Salmons, J 	44 	7.8 	2.6 	2.3
```
Listed our top 6 players as AI is still undetermined as of yet. What are people's opinions/predictions? 

Personally I feel that with some good defense, we can beat this team. Although they haven't got Amare this season they are still quite a tough team, but are definitly not "unbeatable". If Iverson is back, hopefully the rest of the team will continue to play how they have in the last couple of games and not go back to the style of play they seem to adopt when he is on the court normally.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Noob said:


> Listed our top 6 players as AI is still undetermined as of yet. What are people's opinions/predictions?
> 
> Personally I feel that with some good defense, we can beat this team. Although they haven't got Amare this season they are still quite a tough team, but are definitly not "unbeatable". If Iverson is back, hopefully the rest of the team will continue to play how they have in the last couple of games and not go back to the style of play they seem to adopt when he is on the court normally.



On Yahoo Sports it says Iverson will likely be out again....I dont know if the Sixers can handle the Suns fast pace....especially with Webber being as slow as he is in the middle....I see us giving up a lot of easy lay-ups and wide open 3's(which the suns usually make)...I know they are beatable but I think we are going to have a rough time.....*But I love my team. I will never say we will lose. :biggrin: I think we can beat everyone in the league :biggrin: !!!!WE WILL OWN THE SUNS :biggrin: * 

105 Sixers
102 Suns Final

*GO SIXERS* :cheers: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I really hope Allen actually plays cuz it is gonna be pretty damn tough to score even close to that many points with out and we are prolly going to need to score that much to win


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Our D on the break is amongst the worst in the league, their O is flat out the best in the open court. This one could get ugly. I'm really hopin AI plays.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

It's much more dangerous then you guys are letting on: I watched Phoenix vs Cleveland, and you know what? Their Half court game is lethal too, even if you stop them on the break, your so damned tired, you don't know where all 5 guys are. Watch Steve Nash break your ankles, and passes to a wide open Shawn Marion for 3. God knows, their O will be even MORE formidible in the half-court, as you now, not only have to protect the outside, but the inside as well. You may still have to face such a predictament from time-to-time because, Kurt's playing very very defensively and has nice activity on the offensive end of the floor. I hope you understand this rant: There All-around game has improved.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Our D on the break is amongst the worst in the league, their O is flat out the best in the open court. This one could get ugly. I'm really hopin AI plays.


We're not bad there either. We can score with Poenix, if AI plays. IT's a defensive contest, not an offensive one. 

The problem is, I don't know if we can play defense against phoenix, it's a weak point of our team, defending on the three point line, or drive and dish, and they do both.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> We're not bad there either. We can score with Poenix, if AI plays. IT's a defensive contest, not an offensive one.
> 
> The problem is, I don't know if we can play defense against phoenix, it's a weak point of our team, defending on the three point line, or drive and dish, and they do both.


We can definetly score with Phoenix if AI plays i wouldnt really be worried as much about this game if Allen was for sure playing I would say if AI plays the only way wed lose the game is if we give up a lot of open 3-balls which we normally do but we shut that down we shouldnt have that much of a problem


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

go Suns, i bet 5000 on them so they better not disappoint and rob me of my ucash points :upset:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> go Suns, i bet 5000 on them so they better not disappoint and rob me of my ucash points :upset:


You could be regreting that if AI suits up


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll be rooting for them but, Iverson or not, the Sixers are going to lose this one. Won't cover either (I think the spread is 5). Actually they're due for at least another 3 game losing streak after winning 5 of 6, y'know? 

If they can steal one game from Phoenix, Detroit (haha), or Cleveland, I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ugly...like I said. Webber 2 for 9. No AI. No beuno.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

60-45..Tough start. Webber finishes the half 3 for 14. AI is greatly missed.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

An actual fast-break defense WOULD BE NICE!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> An *actual fast-break defense WOULD BE NICE*!


Hahah Called it. The fact that they hit a 3 everytime they come down the floor isn't really helping either.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A Man-to-man give me a perfect zone rotation, why don't we try putting a body on some of these guys. I could go on and on. Well Detroit will embrass us on National Television.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I can only see the box-score, but Iggy and Dalembert seem to be contributing nicely. Iggy with 10/4/4 on 5/8 shooting, while Dalembert has 8/11 on 4/6 shooting.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ras said:


> I can only see the box-score, but Iggy and Dalembert seem to be contributing nicely. Iggy with 10/4/4 on 5/8 shooting, while Dalembert has 8/11 on 4/6 shooting.



Lol yeah and that would all be good if the suns weren't 8-15 from 3 point land.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Forget, 8/15, the O stinks, we do need AI ball-hogging, I'm serious while we can only hit a shot 3 out of every 10 possesions. It seems like Phoenix can hit 10 out of 11, or something of that magnitude.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Forget, 8/15, the O stinks, we do need AI ball-hogging, I'm serious while we can only hit a shot 3 out of every 10 possesions. It seems like Phoenix can hit 10 out of 11, or something of that magnitude.



Please go back and tell that to yourself 3 games ago. Moral of the story don't jump to conclusions.. and don't argue with Red.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Reddy I'm sorry your right ^^


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Please go back and tell that to yourself 3 games ago. Moral of the story don't jump to conclusions.. and don't argue with Red.




I was thinking the same thang Red....Sixerfan you change like the weather


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I want every media source and person who said the Sixers are better without Iverson to form a line in front of me so i can proceed to punch everyone of them in the face for being an idiot


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahah anyways tough week. I think we might be able to get Cleveland if Ai comes back. He'll prbably come back with something to prove.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The team IMO has to com-back, they were destroyed, they are going to have to focus TOTALLY on Defense.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> I want every media source and person who said the Sixers are better without Iverson to form a line in front of me so i can proceed to punch everyone of them in the face for being an idiot


Haha, this had me laughing for awhile :biggrin: I agree.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> You could be regreting that if AI suits up


ah, i'm happy. they won.

PEACE ROUTE I-76


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> ah, i'm happy. they won.
> 
> PEACE ROUTE I-76


LOL dude did you even read what you qouted me on saying "IF AI SUITS UP" he didnt so whats your point?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i already made my point. Suns won, Donut is happy :biggrin: 

PEACE ROUTE I-76


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Lets see the Celtics play 2 quarters of basketball, without being down by 20, MO got it right "45 was the score we wanted to come out of half-time with, we just didn't want them to have 60" We were competive, and I am out of my grumpy mood, we did all we could without AI.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> i already made my point. Suns won, Donut is happy :biggrin:
> 
> PEACE ROUTE I-76


Stop, you're not accomplishing anything.


----------

